# Man-eating elephant



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I smell a new Syfy movie........

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/18/maneating-elephant-featur_n_825345.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Poor thing. If you abuse an animal it will harm humans.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't blame a mama for getting really pissed off when her calf is killed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Rule #1: Don't **** off an animal that can crush your head with its foot.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't blame her. Heck, I'd be mad too. Who wouldn't? 

I don't get why she ate the people, thats weird. The killing I can understand.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Rule #2: Don't **** off any animal in general. Even something that seems harmless can seriously mess you up.

I feel sorry for both the elephant and the people killed/eaten. Having her calf killed justified most of her actions, but sometimes I wish elephants could learn to recognize people so that those responsible would have been killed, instead of people who were most likely innocent bystanders in all of this.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Can't blame her. Heck, I'd be mad too. Who wouldn't?
> 
> I don't get why she ate the people, thats weird. The killing I can understand.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Haunti


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Whew, as long as she's a man eater, and leaves women alone.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


>


That picture sums up my haunt. Now I understand. She could have come over here and scare the TOTs.


----------

